# Getting wash jobs as a PC



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

So mainly I wanted a fresh pressure washing topic, was getting bored with nothing new on here! Lol. Seriously though, I have my shiny new machine and would like to get more work with it this fall and winter. This sounds basic but what are some of the ways you branch out into getting this work if you are already a painting contractor? Of course I could email all my customers, maybe do some stupid Angie's list coupon (not the Big Deal where you sell your soul for a dollar - no!). I'm not sure how many people around here ever even wash their houses. It's been off my radar as I only wash them when we paint. 
I was thinking maybe cleaning walkways, driveways etc would be an easier sell. Even just cleaning their slippery deck in the winter. I have a cheap 15" surface cleaner I got from Home Depot for $70 which actually works really fast on walkways etc. I'd love to see how much better those more expensive models are. 

Anyways just wanted to kick around some ideas for getting new business in the off season. Thanks.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

For me it started off with annual maintenance packages to keep a labor warranty good on exterior painting. After a few folks see a serious set up rolling up and doing a pro pw job... word of mouth like anything else. 

I then started a pw specific company Dec of 2012 and marketed for that industry alone. That produced the best results. I paint very little anymore as a result. Talk about being able to lose the bad customers, keep the good ones and cherry pick any new add ons. I feel a bit of sympathy when I see a paint van rolling around this island anymore. It's only for a fleeting moment though.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

John are painters that bad off in OI? American is still around isn't it? 

I have been raising prices for the last nine months, and are still booking a ton of jobs. I thought the market for washing in Wilmington was pretty saturated with contractors doing the whole package, lettered vehicles, advertising and nice gear. This was over a year ago when I was seriously considering it. Going rates didn't seem to be all that great to me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Anyways just wanted to kick around some ideas for getting new business in the off season. Thanks.


park outside their home and power wash your truck ?

(is that thinking outside of the box enough ?  )


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

HouseOfColor said:


> For me it started off with annual maintenance packages to keep a labor warranty good on exterior painting. After a few folks see a serious set up rolling up and doing a pro pw job... word of mouth like anything else.
> 
> I then started a pw specific company Dec of 2012 and marketed for that industry alone. That produced the best results. I paint very little anymore as a result. Talk about being able to lose the bad customers, keep the good ones and cherry pick any new add ons. I feel a bit of sympathy when I see a paint van rolling around this island anymore. It's only for a fleeting moment though.


What would a typical maintenance package look like? What would you clean with? Thanks for your reply, it sounds appealing!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

daArch said:


> park outside their home and power wash your truck ?
> 
> (is that thinking outside of the box enough ?  )


You're pretty dang funny sometimes.



straight_lines said:


> John are painters that bad off in OI? American is still around isn't it?
> 
> I have been raising prices for the last nine months, and are still booking a ton of jobs. I thought the market for washing in Wilmington was pretty saturated with contractors doing the whole package, lettered vehicles, advertising and nice gear. This was over a year ago when I was seriously considering it. Going rates didn't seem to be all that great to me.


Lot's of complaining from those I know in Wilmy. 'Word is' The most successful washer in that area, money and quality wise, runs one humble truck and trailer setup and works with a helper. Bottom line at the end of the year is what matters. I know you know that already though. - I'm going at this mentally long term Tommy. My personal affairs are in good order now and I'm just not rushing this. The three year mark is going to be nice and I'm prepping for it in the meantime. No intention of going north in that area unless it would be Country Club Rd. I might do a test set of marketing in that specific section but otherwise it's rough there from what I hear, and I have an ear or two there. There is plenty to do in Southport, Oak Island and Bolivia for me. I'm focusing on the long term customer relationship factor more than anything and it's working. 

OI is not a place to start a painting outfit. You just have to trust me on that. :no: I'd love to come clean anything with or for you though just so you you know. Always make a trip to hang out with you.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Damon T said:


> What would a typical maintenance package look like? What would you clean with? Thanks for your reply, it sounds appealing!


Exterior Paint Warranty - 5 years with the stipulation that I wash 1 time per year for x amount of dollars. While I am there, if there is any defect in workmanship, I will remedy the defect and then receive payment for the washing. It keeps the paint looking better than the competitions and keeps me in the customers memory for their next painting project. If there is a defect in paint, which there rarely is although ocean front is treacherous, I am only going there once a year to remedy and getting paid something for it while I am there. If I do a really good job like I always do, there is little to no touch up and I move on. The customer then understands completely that my work is great, but just like anything else, it has to be taken care of. Any customer I want appreciates the forethought and signs on with little question. It also helps them trust that I am not going anywhere and want their job to last as much they do.

Edit: 

How to wash - Softwash system. Apply soap and rinse low pressure.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Five years might as well be a millennium for an ocean front home, I may would try and sell bi yearly to those clients. I like the idea of the warranty only if you are hired to wash it yearly.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks HOC. no bleach then, just soap? Simple cherry or something else? 
Do you do the touch up before or after wash? 
I like the soft wash system. I have the 4 tip setup bob sells. 
Thanks for the great replies! Also for the pic of your trailer setup on another thread! 
What about a dedicated van or pickup instead of trailer? I love my cargo trailer but its a drag trying to park sometimes, plus all the hookup shenanigans.

I'm guessing the warranty visit is the perfect time to up-sell walkways, driveways etc.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Thanks HOC. no bleach then, just soap? Simple cherry or something else?
> Do you do the touch up before or after wash?
> I like the soft wash system. I have the 4 tip setup bob sells.
> Thanks for the great replies! Also for the pic of your trailer setup on another thread!
> What about a dedicated van or pickup instead of trailer? I love my cargo trailer but its a drag trying to park sometimes, plus all the hookup shenanigans.


Damon I have, from the advice of others, begun referring to any chemical I use as soap. It's just good habit and less scary for customers from a selling perspective. Dove has chemicals in it, but what woman wants to put some sort of Dimethylamine on her body, versus skin softening soaps.... My application is earth friendly mildew disinfecting detergents or whatever comes out of my mouth at any given time. It's not a lie, but it's just presented in a friendly way. - Some customers prefer to hear the scientific version so I say, I have less than 1% sodium hypochlorite soaking the surface mixed with a gentle surfactant and rinsing agents and lots of water followed by a thorough rinse with 8gpm of h2o at about twice the pressure of a garden hose at best when it makes contact to the home. 

If you can set up a van designated to washing only, your winning. Ken is the man when it comes to that ( or anything ) and I hope he invites me to learn something next time I am up North.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

John that is such a great idea, I mean I really like that idea, im still doing a good amount of exteriors I need to be pushing that. 

On a side funny note their are companies in charlotte that void any paint warranty if you use bleach to wash your house LOL

We need to talk sometime


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> John that is such a great idea, I mean I really like that idea, im still doing a good amount of exteriors I need to be pushing that.
> 
> On a side funny note their are companies in charlotte that void any paint warranty if you use bleach to wash your house LOL
> 
> We need to talk sometime


Anytime Dave. I wanted to ask about getting a remote set up anyway. I'm ready to pull the trigger on that.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I've thought about starting a maintenance schedule along with some premium projects. I thought about offering a basic house wash, along with maybe touching up or even adding another coat on the bottom of door frames or vulnerable areas etc., and maybe charging a little more than cost. Most of my warranties are 5 yrs so I thought about building in 3 washes say at 20 month intervals. 

Do you charge regular rates for these maintenance washes?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

HouseOfColor said:


> Anytime Dave. I wanted to ask about getting a remote set up anyway. I'm ready to pull the trigger on that.


 
set up for under 100 bucks, here are the two links you need

here is the valve you need http://www.dultmeier.com/products/search/6092

here is the remote you need http://www.rfcontrolsystem.com/index.php?cPath=166


their is some tips and tricks Ill tell you about this week


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

HouseOfColor said:


> Damon I have, from the advice of others, begun referring to any chemical I use as soap. It's just good habit and less scary for customers from a selling perspective. Dove has chemicals in it, but what woman wants to put some sort of Dimethylamine on her body, versus skin softening soaps.... My application is earth friendly mildew disinfecting detergents or whatever comes out of my mouth at any given time. It's not a lie, but it's just presented in a friendly way. - Some customers prefer to hear the scientific version so I say, I have less than 1% sodium hypochlorite soaking the surface mixed with a gentle surfactant and rinsing agents and lots of water followed by a thorough rinse with 8gpm of h2o at about twice the pressure of a garden hose at best when it makes contact to the home.
> 
> If you can set up a van designated to washing only, your winning. Ken is the man when it comes to that ( or anything ) and I hope he invites me to learn something next time I am up North.


Thanks! That lemon stuff sounded good.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Tony it has been a learning process and I would say do whatever works for you. Customers with ocean front or a few rows back expect problems in some areas of their home and understand the extra cost that comes with the maintenance, but they appreciate someone keeping on top of it annually versus letting it go and just looking bad after only a year. A 15k paint job to look bad after a year versus staying great for say $700 a year for maintenance... Relative to the size and cost of the bigger homes thats a drop in the bucket. And honestly, after five years I do not expect a total repaint to be in order if the job is done right initially. 

I typically touch up after the wash. Most are second homes and I just take care if it when it is convenient. The owner will typically come down for a vacation and enjoy it for a week or two before peak season. They will call and set up appt to clean. I stop by and chit chat for a bit at how well it's holding up. Maybe hit the top of the band board around the deck. While you're at it will you clean my driveway, and how much to stain the deck or repair that wall where a renter damaged it.....Most always something to absorb the cost.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> set up for under 100 bucks, here are the two links you need
> 
> here is the valve you need http://www.dultmeier.com/products/search/6092
> 
> ...


That's about 900 bucks less than I anticipated. Really? Let's talk soon pls. I lost your # somehow.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm a few clicks away from having two of the solenoids. 

The remote link shows me four or five options. Which one do I want?


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

HoC great idea with incorporating washing with your paint warranty. Thank you, that is going to help us out as we do not have a warranty yet and washing is generally how most of my clients find us and gain our trust. Trying to change that as we speak!

I'm the opposite of most of you guys, establishing as a roof cleaner/washer first, then as a PC. We have been around for a while, and for me, if I can get up to the front door area during any kind of cleaning..drive, roof, house THAT is where I sell the majority of our exterior paint jobs. The ceiling always has a mud dobber stain or the ceiling tape is failing. Front door needs a fresh coat etc. 

I guess if I started as PC and wanted to expand washing, I would drill my client db with HoC's warranty idea. I know emailing your client list has been said, but that has always been the best for us hands down.

Washing/roof cleaning down here is like what the car washing industry is up north. Everyone has had it done and knows what to do. 

We have to prove to them we understand what great customer service is and that we are tradesmen and professional. The south is absolutely flooded with soft washers working for 10 year old wages. 

The painters are the pro tradesmen making $$, from what I have seen in the last 10 years. Much harder to get established in our market IMO, but that is why I want to grow that direction. 

All we are is a truck/trailer with 1 full time roof cleaner and myself. Two painters are out doing gc flips and whatever I come up with. 

My goal is to have four highly skilled painters doing high end resi work. Fast paying work that requires skill. Keep a crew of scrubs doing gc flips to find potential good painters and fill in the valleys. 

Small co with small co problems but big profit margins....Keep dreaming ?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Ill say one thing about painters doing pressure washing, its a walk in the park compared to painting, It is so much easier then painting it aint funny, learn the the proper techniques and you will be knocking houses out in no time.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> Ill say one thing about painters doing pressure washing, its a walk in the park compared to painting, It is so much easier then painting it aint funny, learn the the proper techniques and you will be knocking houses out in no time.


It's so much easier & faster than painting. If its raining or going to rain we are still working....not so with paint. 

This year I started running a separate crew strictly power washing. Has definitely paid off. Looking to expand power washing even further next year. 

Too many people are siding their houses with vinyl, azek trim and trex decking. No market in painting that, but it always can use a good wash.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Omg, running a good pro paint crew is 10x's harder than roof cleaning/washing. Skilled pro painters, not slop artist working for **** $.

Like I have ran a "good pro paint crew" yet LOL


----------

